# Jurassic World (JP4) Trailer Released!



## Sofos (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay. My doubts are all gone.


Spoiler



Judy Greer? Check. Mosasaurus? Check. What I'm guessing to be a Rex/Raptor hybrid? Check.


----------



## MFB (Nov 25, 2014)

Spoiler



I feel like with the aerial shot it'll be a velociraptor/pterodactyl hybrid



I'm so hyped for this, probably the most since Pacific Rim


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 25, 2014)

I wish I could share in the enthusiasm. My concern is that it's going to be like JP3; going back and recreating scenes from the first book that they couldn't do in 1993. Granted they obviously have more story going on here, but I'm still skeptical.

They can make it as gimmicky and dumb as they want though, no way I'm not going to see it.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 25, 2014)

Watched this trailer. Watched some scenes from JP1. Horrible. Just horrible. The old one looked more or less like it was taking part in this world. The new one looks like FarCry with dinosaurs (probably hilariously huge ones). 
As for the story... scientists play god, create something, something escapes, chaos, bloodshed, confused female scientist, kids in danger, hero saves the day. To me, it looks like they probably just re-did Part 1, just bigger, with more of everything, and in high gloss. 
But maybe that's just me, as pretty much all big (action) movies these days seem to try as hard as they can to look as unreal as possible.


----------



## MoshJosh (Nov 25, 2014)

So stoked on this! My entire childhood I wanted to be a paleontologist because of Jurrasic Park, and hell I still kind of want to be one haha


----------



## Sofos (Nov 26, 2014)

MFB said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's already been 'announced' for months that the hybrid will be


Spoiler



a combination of T.Rex, Raptor, Snake (it can expand it's jaw like a snake) and Cuttlefish (camouflage) called Diabolus Rex. Lego accidentally leaked an image of it from one of the upcoming sets:
LEGO "Jurassic World" Hybrid (Spoiler!!!)


----------



## MFB (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh, that's rather disappointing. It's basically like a big velociraptor with a T-Rex head, oh well though.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 26, 2014)

MFB said:


> Oh, that's rather disappointing. It's basically like a big velociraptor with a T-Rex head, oh well though.



I knew it wouldn't


Spoiler



fly because it had to climb out of it's pen. if it had wings, wouldn't it have just flied out?


----------



## MFB (Nov 26, 2014)

Depends on how formed they are, as well as their power. I envisioned ones like that of Otachi from Pacific Rim where they're sort of the arms as well as wings; just not as powerful, so it could use them more for large leaps.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 26, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cuttlefish (camouflage)


Augh, I knew it! Straight out of The Lost World book but didn't make it into the film, now they're doing it in this one. I know this doesn't mean it will be bad, but it upsets my inner nerd.


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 1, 2014)

Looks good, will see. However can we make a deal and not jam Chris Pratt into everything for the next year and a half? Because I like him and don't want to get murderously sick of him like I am of so many others.

More than that however I want Parks and Rec to stay as it is, not become "Look it's the dude from jurassic world and guardians of the galaxy and some other filler cast members and that dude with the moustache!" or worse, Pratt getting too big for his boots and demanding a million dollars per episode, leading to them shit-canning the show entirely for losing what is now a major draw card for new audience members.


Also


Spoiler



I hope they come up with a better source for the Diabolus Rex's camouflage, because I know what I'm like and if they put it down to genes from a cuttlefish I'm going to think about "cuttoofish and aspalagoos" from the human centipede episode of south park for like half an hour and giggling to myself.


----------



## MFB (Dec 1, 2014)

Parks is ended in March and he did it before all of this so no one will recognizable since he's pretty large in it; so don't worry about the integrity of that award winning primme time show


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 1, 2014)

MFB said:


> Parks is ended in March and he did it before all of this so no one will recognizable since he's pretty large in it; so don't worry about the integrity of that award winning primme time show



Rad.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 3, 2014)

SD83 said:


> The new one looks like FarCry with dinosaurs (probably hilariously huge ones). As for the story... scientists play god, create something, something escapes, chaos, bloodshed, confused female scientist, kids in danger, hero saves the day. To me, it looks like they probably just re-did Part 1, just bigger, with more of everything, and in high gloss



Have to agree, thought exactly the same things watching the trailer. I still had hopes but once they got to the new genetically created dinosaur hybrid I just shook my head and said "Come on!!!". Yeah let's make a park full a dinosaurs that people visit and then let's create some super dinosaur we can't control so the park can be a disaster all over again. Yeah that sounds like a feasible idea.

Still will see it though, but might just wait till bluray.


Rev.


----------



## zappatton2 (Dec 3, 2014)

This ad NEEDS MORE FEATHERS! But I guess, what do you do when the science has progressed, but you need to maintain continuity with a move from the early 90's? Plus, that Mosasaur is absurd (though I guess their "Velociraptors" always were as well).

Who am I kidding, I'm gonna see this movie, even through the gritted teeth of a dino nerd. I did very much enjoy the original after all.


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2014)

Rev2010 said:


> Have to agree, thought exactly the same things watching the trailer. I still had hopes but once they got to the new genetically created dinosaur hybrid I just shook my head and said "Come on!!!". Yeah let's make a park full a dinosaurs that people visit and then let's create some super dinosaur we can't control so the park can be a disaster all over again. Yeah that sounds like a feasible idea.
> 
> Still will see it though, but might just wait till bluray.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. It's going to be pretty hard for them to convince me of the reasoning behind creating an unstoppable juggernaut killer dinosaur. There's no logical reason I can think of for creating a super top of the food chain predator. It would make a lot more sense for them to be creating a super small, cute, cuddly, people friendly dinosaur that everyone can have as a pet. Now that'd be a real money maker for the whole keeping dinosaurs alive and well project.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 3, 2014)

Mike said:


> My thoughts exactly. It's going to be pretty hard for them to convince me of the reasoning behind creating an unstoppable juggernaut killer dinosaur. There's no logical reason I can think of for creating a super top of the food chain predator. It would make a lot more sense for them to be creating a super small, cute, cuddly, people friendly dinosaur that everyone can have as a pet. Now that'd be a real money maker for the whole keeping dinosaurs alive and well project.



They took that idea from the second book so it's not like the producers just made something up


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2014)

Never read the books so that's news to me. Then I guess I'm calling the initial book's idea a little irrational I guess.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 3, 2014)

I read in an interview somewhere why they created a hybrid (in the JP universe). The Park has been open for 20 years now, and they have to keep their attractions fresh. Something to bring people back. That, and also the 'fact' (remember: in-universe) that the licensed toy and merch makers are tired of countless other companies making money off of dinosaurs that are at the park (it's difficult to copyright/trademark something that is 65 million years old, after all). The raptors and Rex are the park's most popular attractions so they combined them.

And don't forget: The dinos have always been hybrids anyway: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMsJe3TymqY

Concerning the raptors: They are actually Utahraptors, but called Velociraptor because it is a lot more menacing (and they are technically related).


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't know if it's fair to call using frog DNA to fill in the genetic gaps of dinosaurs the same as splicing DNA from two different dinosaurs.

As you mentioned though, given that the Hybrid already exists in the JP-Universe, I'm sure the movie will open with some references back to the original and the San Diego T-Rex incident that happened to give a scope of how long the park has been in business; and why they needed a new creature to draw in more customers.


----------



## MFB (Dec 4, 2014)

Apparently the website tie-in for the movie gives a decent amount of backstory to fill in what's gone on between all the previous JP's and this one.

Masrani

Park opened in 2005, so it's been active for at least 9 years, which means the Hybrid was most likely a 10-year anniversary creation.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 5, 2014)

The only thing I don't like about this, and I admit this complaint may end up being completely hollow, is that it seems like they literally cast the most beautiful people on the face of the earth for this movie. Not that I don't like them, Chris Pratt is great in Parks & Recreation, and Bryce Dallas Howard is at least a competent actress.

In the original Jurassic Park, you had Sam Neill with his weathered looks as the main character, and Laura Dern who, while certainly attractive in her own right, still seemed to carry herself like someone in her chosen field. You could honestly believe these people were paleontologists. (Okay, maybe real paleontologists wouldn't, but the _average person_ could.)

I know looks aren't everything, and who knows, they might give the performances of a lifetime, but when they cast supermodels in roles like these, it strains credibility.

I'm still looking forward to it though.


----------



## MFB (Dec 5, 2014)

Pratt seems believable in his role as dinosaur trainer/caretaker; but I really don't like BDH in any of the things I've seen her in. I can't tel if it's her face or what but something about her.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 5, 2014)

SD83 said:


> Watched this trailer. Watched some scenes from JP1. Horrible. Just horrible. The old one looked more or less like it was taking part in this world. The new one looks like FarCry with dinosaurs (probably hilariously huge ones).
> As for the story... scientists play god, create something, something escapes, chaos, bloodshed, confused female scientist, kids in danger, hero saves the day. To me, it looks like they probably just re-did Part 1, just bigger, with more of everything, and in high gloss.
> But maybe that's just me, as pretty much all big (action) movies these days seem to try as hard as they can to look as unreal as possible.



I agree with most of this, but not the last line. I think this looks a lot stupider than most big budget movies. This looks to be on the level of a transformers movie or something, not one of the tons of big budget movies that actually look realistic or have solid production design. Look at something like say, Mockingjay, or Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, that's about as far from unrealistic gloss as you can get while being set in a fantasy world. Stuff like Captain America 2 even looked a lot more realistic than this silly trailer. The kronosaur or whatever that was in the sea world setting in particular was retarded, but the worst part is obviously "hey check this out this time the bad guy is a T-rex but MORE X-TREME." Poochie to the max. I guess that's kind of what they did with 3 with the Spinosaur (it's BIGGER than the t-rex! It kicked its ass in a fight!!!) but making a big mutant camouflage one is just another 10 rungs up the stupid ladder.



In related news, Terminator 5 also looks really stupid, but that looks like it might be stupid in an awesome way.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 13, 2014)

Xaios said:


> The only thing I don't like about this, and I admit this complaint may end up being completely hollow, is that it seems like they literally cast the most beautiful people on the face of the earth for this movie. Not that I don't like them, Chris Pratt is great in Parks & Recreation, and Bryce Dallas Howard is at least a competent actress.
> 
> In the original Jurassic Park, you had Sam Neill with his weathered looks as the main character, and Laura Dern who, while certainly attractive in her own right, still seemed to carry herself like someone in her chosen field. You could honestly believe these people were paleontologists. (Okay, maybe real paleontologists wouldn't, but the _average person_ could.)
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you are saying. 

I have this complaint with quite a bit of movies/tv series these days. Everyone is a supermodel. It indeed does strain credibility. Where are the normal people at? I love looking at hot women as much as the next guy, but that's not what sells me on watching something. 

That said, I will still go see this. There were cringe worthy moments in all the other JP movies, but I still watched them. More than once. I'm still as into dinosaurs now as I was when I was 8. I just hope they do this one better. We'll see.


----------



## putnut77 (Dec 13, 2014)

I saw the trailer and immediately went to the store to buy the books. I feel like I need to read them now. I know I'll be picturing Sam Neil the whole time. Also, when I read "cuttlefish" I think of South Park lol.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 14, 2014)

putnut77 said:


> I saw the trailer and immediately went to the store to buy the books. I feel like I need to read them now. I know I'll be picturing Sam Neil the whole time. Also, when I read "cuttlefish" I think of South Park lol.



When I hear cuttlefish all I can think of is Oderus Urungus of GWAR


----------



## wankerness (Jan 18, 2015)

INDOMINUS REX!

HIS SKELETON IS FORGED FROM PURE UNOBTAINIUM!

Man, this movie looks stupid. I will probably watch it anyway


----------



## Explorer (Jan 18, 2015)

We just watched the JP trilogy within the past month. I had never seen 2 and 3, and I don't think I'll be seeing them again. 

I will wait for the Tomatometer to show the new one to be not so great, and then for it to come out on video for me to watch it once.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Apr 26, 2015)

Well I've seen the second trailer finally and it looks gloriously, epically, daft. In some respects I love how meta the plots for Jurassic Park/World are:

Park exec: We need a bigger/badder dinosaur to boost sales.
Studio exec: We need a bigger/badder dinosaur to boost sales.

Also Chris Pratt's chracter sums up the entire franchise in one sentence:

"You just went and made a new dinosaur? Probably not a good idea..."

Lets apply that premise to the franchise shall we:

*Jurassic Park: *

Rich Bloke: "Hey I've created a park filled with dinosaurs, it's perfectly safe, spared no expense!"
Scientists: "That's probably not a good idea...."

Storm hits, dinosaurs escape, havoc ensues.

*Jurassic Park 2:

*Rich Bloke: "Hey, you know that island that wasn't a good idea the first time. Well it was actually the second attempt. I tried it on another island and would you believe it they escaped as well! I've sent a team to discover why they haven't died yet!"
Scientist: "That's probably not a good idea...."

T-Rexes get pissed, vehicles get trashed, havoc ensues.

Slimy InGen Exec: "Hey let's bring Mommy T-Rex* and kiddy back to San Diego, what's the worst that could happen?!"
Scientist: "That's definitely not a good idea...."

Mommy gets loose, dog gets eaten, havoc ensues.
*Yes I have done latin it should be T-Regina, I know.

*Jurassic Park 3:*

Estranged Couple: "Our son was paragliding near the island which was a bad idea in the last movie. Let's land on it and look for him!"
Scientist: "That's probably not a good idea...."

Spinosaur gets pissed, plane gets trashed, havoc ensues.


----------



## BigBaldIan (May 10, 2015)

Saw this and snorted BrewDog.


----------



## wankerness (May 10, 2015)

BOOOO.

I agree with you that the second trailer looks gloriously daft. The first trailer just looked like a stupid retread, but the second one looked truly insane with Chris Pratt being buddies with the raptors, etc. I definitely am interested in seeing this now.


----------



## Sofos (May 10, 2015)

wankerness said:


> BOOOO.
> 
> I agree with you that the second trailer looks gloriously daft. The first trailer just looked like a stupid retread, but the second one looked truly insane with Chris Pratt being buddies with the raptors, etc. I definitely am interested in seeing this now.



he's not 'buddies' with them, he trained them, like you can train any animal.


----------



## wankerness (May 10, 2015)

Sofos said:


> he's not 'buddies' with them, he trained them, like you can train any animal.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 10, 2015)

BigBaldIan said:


> Well I've seen the second trailer finally and it looks gloriously, epically, daft. In some respects I love how meta the plots for Jurassic Park/World are:
> 
> Park exec: We need a bigger/badder dinosaur to boost sales.
> Studio exec: We need a bigger/badder dinosaur to boost sales.
> ...


----------



## BigBaldIan (May 10, 2015)

I must admit I find it quite funny that despite all the big effects money shots, the Raptor Posse (Blue, Echo, Delta & Charlie) has been the thing that has got people talking the most.






BTW looking at the Lego site after watching some stop-motion films, it shows some of them wearing what appears to cameras. So yeah we now have Starlord on a Triumph Scrambler, with a Raptor Posse who may have their own freakin' Raptor Cams (tm)!


----------



## McKay (May 10, 2015)

Jurrasic World looks pretty awful to me so far.



Xaios said:


> The only thing I don't like about this, and I admit this complaint may end up being completely hollow, is that it seems like they literally cast the most beautiful people on the face of the earth for this movie. Not that I don't like them, Chris Pratt is great in Parks & Recreation, and Bryce Dallas Howard is at least a competent actress.
> 
> In the original Jurassic Park, you had Sam Neill with his weathered looks as the main character, and Laura Dern who, while certainly attractive in her own right, still seemed to carry herself like someone in her chosen field. You could honestly believe these people were paleontologists. (Okay, maybe real paleontologists wouldn't, but the _average person_ could.)
> 
> ...



Modern casting does this a lot. Some films get it so right, in others they seem to cast the most featureless people imaginable.


----------



## wankerness (May 10, 2015)

Jurassic Park was actually usually bashed for the bland characters at the time, and still people rarely talk about any of the actors in the movie apart from Jeff Goldblum. Sam Neill and Laura Dern have both done some incredible performances in bizarre stuff (ex Inland Empire or Possession), but they had very little to do in JP. In summation, I don't think the casting in this one is a step down. Chris Pratt has been very dependably fun to watch if nothing else, which puts him ahead of most of the people in the previous sequels! Having people be more attractive doesn't seem like a reflection on quality of character or anything when you see what they did with "regular" people in the old ones (I still say Laura Dern was a babe).


----------



## McKay (May 13, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Jurassic Park was actually usually bashed for the bland characters at the time, and still people rarely talk about any of the actors in the movie apart from Jeff Goldblum. Sam Neill and Laura Dern have both done some incredible performances in bizarre stuff (ex Inland Empire or Possession), but they had very little to do in JP. In summation, I don't think the casting in this one is a step down. Chris Pratt has been very dependably fun to watch if nothing else, which puts him ahead of most of the people in the previous sequels! Having people be more attractive doesn't seem like a reflection on quality of character or anything when you see what they did with "regular" people in the old ones (I still say Laura Dern was a babe).



You must be joking. Richard Attenborough? Bob Peck? Samuel L Jackson? Pete Postlethwait?


----------



## wankerness (May 13, 2015)

McKay said:


> You must be joking. Richard Attenborough? Bob Peck? Samuel L Jackson? Pete Postlethwait?



Find me any contemporary reviews from critics praising the strong characters and acting in those movies. Almost every review was like "this has the best special effects of all time and is incredibly exciting too bad the characters have no personality but oh well it's still awesome go see it." Richard Attenborough's character in particular got a lot of bashing for being turned into a boring grandpa character from the much more jerky guy in the book.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2015)

This is going to be terrible, but I will not regret a single penny spent when I rent it on Amazon in a few months.


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah I saw the exclusive trailer at Mad Max last night and I cannot believe how terrible this movie looks. Will it be worst than JP3? Time will tell. But just the fact that there is only one aggressive Dino it seems like (the Indominus) seems like a huge kill for me. The whole movie then will mainly be running from a T rex. 

There was one shot that showed Chris Pratt biking with his pack of trained raptors, so goofy.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 8, 2015)

Buffnuggler said:


> Yeah I saw the exclusive trailer at Mad Max last night and I cannot believe how terrible this movie looks. Will it be worst than JP3? Time will tell. But just the fact that there is only one aggressive Dino it seems like (the Indominus) seems like a huge kill for me. The whole movie then will mainly be running from a T rex.
> 
> There was one shot that showed Chris Pratt biking with his pack of trained raptors, so goofy.



IR isn't the only aggro dino, it shows over the various trailers that it can 'control' other dinos, such as the pteradons (it roars at them like crazy, they look terrified, then later carry off tourists)


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 12, 2015)

Seen it. It's as gloriously, epically daft as the trailers make it out to be. Take Jurassic Park, crank to 11 then add a dash of Aliens to the mix.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 12, 2015)

So it's retarded, but fun? That's about what I was expecting. I'll probably go see it in a couple weeks when business calms down. I have been rewatching the originals recently and 2/3 are BAD. Tonight is JP1 night!


----------



## MFB (Jun 13, 2015)

I loved it. It gives enough references to JP1 while establishing itself as its own movie. Basically it gets all the questions you've been asking since seeing the trailer as to how they went from an overrun park to a multi-million dollar franchise. 

Chris Pratt was great as a combination between Malcolm and Muldoon; while I wasn't crazy about Bryce Dallas Howard (mainly because she does the whole thing in high heels). DBH DID however did seem more reminiscent of Hammond from the BOOK initially, while her boss seemed more like Hammond from the movies.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jun 13, 2015)

So I'll preface this by saying I'm a huge JP fan, and had every intention to enjoy this movie going into it. . .

And I F*CKING LOVED IT! The final battle was potentially the most glorious moment in cinema history. 

One complaint would be, I wish there were more dinosaurs. You get to know a few really well but others are kind of fluff or you are expected to know from the other films.

Still awesome, would recommend


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 13, 2015)

wankerness said:


> So it's retarded, but fun?



Check brain at door, pick up on way out. What I will say is that Trevorrow does channel a lot of Spielberg in the way he takes his time to establish the setting before well....havoc ensues.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 14, 2015)

It was dumb. I'd give it a 6/10. Probably better than 2 and 3. It really went in one eye and out the other, though. I can't imagine remembering anything that happened in it in a couple weeks, besides maybe the climactic battle, which was pretty good. 10 year old me would have gone absolutely nuts for the mosasaur, I liked that they included that. 

In sharp contrast to Jurassic Park, which has literally 10 characters that are ever seen on screen again once things start heading south (well, 11 if you count the guy at the dock that nedry talks to over the computer screen), this actually felt large-scale. That's my main issue with the original movie vs the book, it just seems so limited in scope, none of the staff people they breeze past at the beginning is ever referred to again once the s*** hits the fan and all security guys besides Muldoon disappear entirely. No such problems here, I guess CGI has made it that they can make the whole movie big in scale instead of blowing the budget on the effects and then only being able to construct a visitor center with a cafeteria that would seat 20 and a control room which appears to be a converted sewer.

Bryce Dallas Howard's character is a hilarious step backwards for the series, she seems like a spiritual sister to Willy from Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom. In the part where her sister literally starts crying at her in shock that she isn't hanging out with her two crummy kids and then insists having children is magical I was just like "Dr. Sattler would be laughing so hard at this exchange."

One thing I appreciated was the couple of comic actors they threw in to go with Chris Pratt. I particularly liked Nick from New Girl as the head guy in the control room, and the friendzoning nervous guard from Orange is the New Black as a friendzoning nervous control room person. The comic relief mostly works pretty well, which is a welcome respite from the majority of the character stuff, which again is very in-one-eye-out-the-other. Jurassic Park didn't have very good characters or writing, but it was far better than these people and their muddled intentions. 

The two people I was with both commented afterwards about [fiendish] Dr Wu's ridiculously tight pants and huge package. I only noticed his evil black turtleneck [and his zest for kung fu treachery]. I guess I don't look at men's crotches enough in movies.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 15, 2015)

Just got back from it. Pretty "eh..." to me.

They really pulled out the stops to make it be big and exciting, but I just didn't feel any tension. 

The characters were bland, and I don't even remember many of their names. Lots of corny parts, and characters having the most bizarre and inappropriate reactions to shoehorn in "comedy" or a love story. I guess some people found the characters in the original to be bland, but at least they acted seriously the whole time, as though there were dinosaurs after them.

I didn't expect it to be good, but it was better than the unmitigated disaster I was bracing for. Still largely a vehicle to show off ideas from the first novel that didn't make the film, much like 3 was. I think it could have been a lot better with some tweaks to improve the pacing.

Official Jurassic Park power rankings:
Jurassic Park >>>>>>>> The Lost World >>> Jurassic World > JP3


----------



## wankerness (Jun 15, 2015)

I think if they removed that whole idiotic subplot about the guy wanting to militarize the raptors the movie would have been better, it didn't add ANYTHING.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 15, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I think if they removed that whole idiotic subplot about the guy wanting to militarize the raptors the movie would have been better, it didn't add ANYTHING.



Was I the only person thinking, "Will you just f*ck off and get eaten already!" whenever he was on-screen? Yeah he was a bit "vaudeville moustache twirling" level of cheesy villain. But still will see it again probably.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 15, 2015)

The theater I saw it in had a blown out speaker or something so literally every single line of dialogue delivered by a man was distorted, and all the loud sound effects were shriller than hell. It made me actively dread every action scene. This is not a good way to experience a mindless action movie! Also, the theater manager was a moron who didn't know the correct aspect ratio (this movie is in a weird 2.0:1 ratio which is not normal, but still) so the opening subtitle had the second line chopped off and it seemed like the top of everyone's head was chopped off for many scenes. 

I don't think I liked the movie much but I feel like I need to see it again in a better theater just to give it a fair chance.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 17, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> Jurassic Park >>>>>>>> The Lost World >>> Jurassic World > JP3



For me it's 
JP>JW>JP3>>>>>TLW


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2015)

Sofos said:


> For me it's
> JP>JW>JP3>>>>>TLW



This. One is great and World follows up while retaining it's own storyline, while JP3 is definitely a Saturday sit-around-and-watch-because-fvck-it movie; TLW should never be viewed because it's an atrocious piece of art.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 17, 2015)

Well I can definitely see how The Lost World would not be agreeable. (The gymnastics scene... oh god. )

I think I liked the good parts in Lost World more. The good parts were gooder, so to speak. JW was more consistent, I just wasn't really floored by any one part.

I'll never like 3 though. The kid annoys me for some reason and I don't know what they were on when they wrote the ending.


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2015)

> JW was more consistent, I just wasn't really floored by any one part



See, I think this might be why I like it so much.

I liked Chris Pratt's character, he felt like a nice cross between Muldoon from JP and Malcolm's sensibility to not play God without all the pretentiousness, and he never really broke that. They never gave him this big change in character or anything, he was static - like the Satler for this new generation. Whereas BDH's character was more like Grant initially, all about her work and then slowly become more open to others and realizing she was too self-involved even though her job was demanding. 

Not to mention it sprinkled the action through the film in a way that you kind of said, "OK, we haven't seen Indominus in a while, what's she up to?" and then you'd hear something or it'd come out of nowhere and your intrigue was answered. 

It wasn't overly original besides the concept of the movie itself (Hey the park is now open, how are they a viable theme park, etc...) but it did it well


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 17, 2015)

Electric Wizard said:


> I just wasn't really floored by any one part.




I was.



Spoiler



RAPTOR BROS 





Spoiler



STAR LORD ON A MOTORBIKE WITH HIS RAPTOR BRO ARMY 





Spoiler



RAPTOR BRO TRAITORS 





Spoiler



RAPTOR BRO REDEMPTION 





Spoiler



FINAL RAPTOR BRO PLUS REXIE TAG TEAM SMACKDOWNING INDOMINUS YES THANK YOU GOOD NIGHT 



Also that first fly-by of the whole park actually working fine, no problems, kids riding on baby Triceratopses, with the John Williams Jurassic Park theme. Musically, visually and nostalgically overwhelming for my poor mind. Like being 8 years old again.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 17, 2015)

MFB said:


> I liked Chris Pratt's character, he felt like a nice cross between Muldoon from JP and Malcolm's sensibility to not play God without all the pretentiousness, and he never really broke that. They never gave him this big change in character or anything, he was static - like the Satler for this new generation. Whereas BDH's character was more like Grant initially, all about her work and then slowly become more open to others and realizing she was too self-involved even though her job was demanding.



Man, you can't compare him to Malcom, he's just a good-humored badass. He is not meant to be smart, and none of his dialogue is particularly clever or memorable. He is just fine as the hero in a movie like this, but yeah, he's not remotely as interesting as Sattler or Malcom were (though I'd argue he's no worse than Grant). I did enjoy some of the back and forth with him and Bryce Dallas Howard, though. People complain it's sexist or whatever, but I realllllly didn't think it was offensive. It reminded me of Han and Leia in Empire Strikes Back or something.

None of the characters were remotely close to as good as Malcolm or Sattler, and neither of them were exactly shining examples of brilliantly written characters, they just were well-drawn sketches that were much more interesting than this movie, which kept it a lot more dull. The worst character moments were the aforementioned ridiculous scene where Kitty from AD literally starts crying at the suggestion her sister isn't currently hanging out with her kids, the part where everyone looks on in horror at BDH for not knowing their exact ages (who the heck knows the exact ages of all their nephews/cousins/etc? I know I don't!! It doesn't make you evil), and worst of all the completely apropos of nothing scene where the little kid starts crying about the parents getting a divorce, when NOTHING else in the movie even hints at that before or after. I saw some review which described that scene as a wet fart which hangs over the whole movie, which may be a bit strong, but I agree with the general sentiment. 

Again, I must stress it's not bad, it's probably better than the two old sequels and it's certainly light years better than a Transformers movie. I wouldn't dissuade anyone from seeing it, it's just so...safe.


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm not saying he IS Malcolm, he's just got the elements of him that realizes how trying to control so many variables is simply impossible and you shouldn't tempt fate any more than they already have been. That's all.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 18, 2015)

MFB said:


> I'm not saying he IS Malcolm, he's just got the elements of him that realizes how trying to control so many variables is simply impossible and you shouldn't tempt fate any more than they already have been. That's all.



I didn't really see that, considering he was also trying to train raptors. It seemed like more of a stoner bro "dude, we should just try to...get along with nature *puffs joint*" instead of "everything you try to do to control them in any way will backfire!!!" Did they give an explanation as to what his goal was or how he got that job or anything? I might have just missed it. I can't remember if he'd been assigned by the military people to do it and he somehow missed the fact that they were trying to use them as weapons until they showed up to cash in on it, or if that is just me filling in a plot gap.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jun 18, 2015)

" I raised a wolf pup once. He slept at the edge of the bed every night and one night my wife came at me with a steak knife and he took a chunk out of her arm" 



I thought the dialogue in this movie was pitiful. Chris Pratts character was comparable to Brenden Frasier's in the Mummy. There was zero character development.


----------



## FRETPICK (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I didn't really see that, considering he was also trying to train raptors. It seemed like more of a stoner bro "dude, we should just try to...get along with nature *puffs joint*" instead of "everything you try to do to control them in any way will backfire!!!" Did they give an explanation as to what his goal was or how he got that job or anything? I might have just missed it. I can't remember if he'd been assigned by the military people to do it and he somehow missed the fact that they were trying to use them as weapons until they showed up to cash in on it, or if that is just me filling in a plot gap.



They never really say how he got the job besides being an ex-SEAL member, but even still, training raptors go behave is a far cry away from genetically splicing a whole new dibosaur. He was trying to be the voice of reason.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Jun 18, 2015)

Every time they said "genetically modified" in this movie, I could feel, somewhere in the world, March Against Monsanto yelling "SEE!! SEE!! IT'S BAD!!"

Anyway. I thought it was fun. Saw it with my gf. I've only ever seen JP in full, I never saw the entirety of TLW or J3, which is probably good. It was a fun summer movie and you know they're going to do more in the franchise.

I thought some of it could have been smoothed out, like some of the painfully generic dialogue with the military guy and the scientists. The military guy made me mad, mainly because Vincent D'Onofrio was acting the part and the writing was terrible. I could tell he tried. Then again, I had just finished Daredevil and I thought he was incredible in that show, so I was giving him plenty of leeway.

Some of the violent scenes in this movie were more dark I thought than JP, but that's mainly the pterodactyl attack.

Overall I'm not entirely sure. I can't remember anyones' names from the movie, that might say something. But I can't remember anyones' names from JP either.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 18, 2015)

I liked the movie a lot, but at the end



Spoiler



when the trex kind of looks at everybody, turns away and walks off, was anybody else thinking "i'm tired, I'm gonna go home to my wife" too bad nobody attacked him so we could say "dinner is going to be cold tonight, asshole!"


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 20, 2015)

beneharris said:


> I liked the movie a lot, but at the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, because...


Spoiler



the T-Rex is a girl.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 30, 2015)

Bit of a stretch but if Owen Grady worked on the US Navy Marine Mammal Program that might explain a few things.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 30, 2015)

BigBaldIan said:


> Bit of a stretch but if Owen Grady worked on the US Navy Marine Mammal Program that might explain a few things.



Yeah, but it's not there in the movie. There's nothing there in the movie! I forget who it was, it might have been a RedLetterMedia episode (they actually liked it, btw, it's not like their Star Wars Prequels reviews!!), said that the movie would have been improved considerably if they'd just put in something like that prologue to Guardians of the Galaxy to let us know where this guy's coming from. But they don't, so he's just....generic awesome dude. He's perfectly likable, just empty.

I was right, I barely remember a thing about this movie already. I will probably buy the bluray to shake my floors with the subwoofer anyway, though!


----------



## Bodes (Jun 30, 2015)

I thought there was one line where he mentioned he trained dolphins?

Saw it yesterday, walked in thinking that script would be kinda lame and to take it as a fun movie.... And that it was, a fun movie which had a lame script!

I can't take the franchise too seriously after TLW and J3, due to too many inconsistencies and contradictions between them.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 1, 2015)

wankerness said:


> But they don't, so he's just....generic *awesome* dude. He's perfectly likable, just empty.



I see what you did there...












Anyhow I must admit that a little exposition of Grady's history would've been nice. Even if it were something along the line of him and D'Onofrio's character coming from the same line of work in the Navy and having a long history of "professional disagreements".


----------



## TheFranMan (Jul 1, 2015)

I enjoyed Jurassic World, but I didn't come in expecting a _good_ movie per se, but rather something that'd give me a nice nostalgia kick and an enjoyable movie. It delivered.

Sure there were some plot holes (what kid carries around matches in his fanny pack? Also, how did those matches work after he just hopped out of a river?), but overall it was a solid, entertaining movie.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 2, 2015)

Maybe it was a waterproof fanny pack! That's a really weird thing to focus on in a movie about dinosaurs.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## TheFranMan (Jul 7, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Maybe it was a waterproof fanny pack! That's a really weird thing to focus on in a movie about dinosaurs.



Can't waterproof zippers too well haha. I was a lifeguard and we had to wear fanny packs. Had to jump in and rescue a kid and everything inside my fanny pack got soaked. That's probably the only reason I noticed that at all.


----------

